# down tube shifters?



## runningdud (Mar 17, 2005)

I just bought a bianchi cyclocross frame, steel. Supposedly an '02 or '03 model. I didn't realize until I saw that it has braze ons for down tube shifters. I intend on running 105 drivetrain on it and do not intend on using the dt braze ons. My question is what can I do with the braze ons. Should I get a dremmel drill, cut them off (carefully of course) treat with rust inhibitor/primer then match with celest paint? The online shop I purchased from says to use a downtube shifter adjusting barrel. I don't think I've ever seen that. I really wanted to keep that clean downtube look. Don't really want to cut this frame as it is sweet and I can't wait to ride that Italian steel. Any photos or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The downtube adjuster barrel is available several places. I thought about using it to upgrade my 1985 frame and have the rear dropouts stretched to 130mm, and then I thought better about it.

Here is what they look like:

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/cid/EOR9...ir--with-barrel-adjusters--per-pair-15277.htm

That is the first website that popped up with a google search. I'm sure you can find many more.

As far as a clean downtube is concerned, exactly how are you going to run the cables without any guides? There has to be a guide around that area of the frame for you to even run the cables from the brifters to the derailleurs. My 2006+ Colnagos all have adjustable barrel guides on the frame right around where the downtube shifters would have been. The only difference is that they are barzed into the frame instead of screwed into the downtube shifter bosses.


----------



## Bobbin-Man (Oct 1, 2008)

I run 105 on my old Giant CFR1 winter bike - same setup needing downtube shifter adjuster barrels. They're available from Shimano although I'm not sure whether mine are 105 specific - the Campy version that Fabsroman has linked to will work just fine.


----------

